# craftsman users opinions



## tjw in kans (Oct 10, 2003)

i am looking at a dyt4000 with 21hp intek and auto trans, or a gt5k 26hp els with a manual trans for my city property, have gt 5k with 25hp kohler manual trans, with no issues at my country property. ive learned a 6 speed on a LT is worthless above 3rd gear unless a belt squeal or wheelie is wanted. anyone own either of the above two and give honest comments, or comments on the 2 briggs engines.thanks. no craftsman bashers please.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

I think you've answered your own question. If you already have a GT5000, why get a DYT4000? If you get another GT5000, any attachments you have can be used at either location w/o transporting the tractor. If your question involves concerns for the brigss els as opposed to the kohler, I don't think you'll notice any major differences. Personally, I'd rather have two of the same.


----------



## 911radioman (Jan 18, 2005)

My 22 HP Briggs ELS is smooth as silk on my new GT5000. It had a little surge in it at low idle, but as I have run the engine more and longer, it seems like that is going out of it. Have no clue what caused that.

I'm new to Craftsman with this tractor, but if I understand your question correctly, it seems like you are wondering about the manual/hydro issue? This is the second hydro tractor I've owned (I replaced a Sabre with the Craftsman), and I wouldn't even consider a manual now. I'm going to be using attachments with it, but from everything I've read the hydro should do fine if managed correctly with ground engaging equipment.

However, weigh out if this is going to be used more for cutting grass or for heavy stuff. If mostly grass and occasional plowing or disking (like me), I'd go with the hydro hands-down.


----------

